# Not your usual dog portrait!



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

I thought this photo of my dogs was silly enough to share, even though it is not the best quality. Rear ends! :biggrin1:


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

LOL, cute!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

too cute! love it!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Laugh Out Loud, cute!


----------



## OnyxDog (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks! I laughed pretty hard when I looked through the pictures on my digital camera to see if I got any good shots. I get a little trigger happy when I take photos, so I never know what I'm going to get!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

LOL! Thats cute as it can be!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

OMG that roly poly little doxie butt is so cute! LOL


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

That is funny, what are they after?


----------



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

What a great picture, it makes me giggle every time I look at those little tushes


----------

